

Markup Generator is a simple tool created for xhtml/css coders  - tim
http://lab.xms.pl/markup-generator/

======
bomberstudios
This looks a lot like Haml: <http://haml.hamptoncatlin.com/>

Haml also happens to have a tutorial, documentation, and downloadable source
code.

If you want to try Haml online, check <http://lab.hamptoncatlin.com/>

~~~
JamesBrooks
I came here to say pretty much the same comment, haml is awesome (I'd much
rather use it in a project than something equivilant to generate xhtml [sass
is nice too :P]).

